
Alliage: The “build-anything” Node.js Framework - TheHumbleJester
https://alliage-framework.com/
======
TheHumbleJester
Hello guys,

I'm here to introduce you to Alliage Framework.

Alliage is a NodeJS framework which is totally unopinionated and not focused
on a specific problematic. It allows you to build different kind of things
while keeping the same development habits and being able to share features
across all of your projects.

I decided to create Alliage after noticing that most of the things that we
call "framework" in the NodeJS world were most of the time just tools to build
REST API. Building REST API is cool, but IMHO, that is far form covering all
of what NodeJS is capable of. Alliage is a non-opinionated framework allowing
to build anything you want.

Also, I wanted to propose something that let you build your project block by
block with the features you need instead rather than having a big tool with a
lot of embedded features you might not need most of the time. Alliage is
totally modular and let you create your own blocks of logic that you'll be
able to reuse across all of your projects.

It's my first open source project and I would love to have your feedback about
it! If you could put some stars on the GitHub repos to give some visibility
and increase it's relevancy, it would help a lot!

Thank you all !

TheHumbleJester

